# Aqua-Vu AV-Micro Underwater Camera



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

I am looking at purchasing an underwater camera for the ice season. I saw the Aqua-Vu AV-Micro Underwater Camera on the Cabela's site and just curious if anyone has tried this. It is extremely small compared to the other cameras but wondering what the quality is like.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Aqua view makes agreat product. The reviews on the micro view are very good. Alot of guys are drilling holes and dropping it down just to check. More of a scouting for fish tool. I think they are a little bit expensive to use just for that. I have a Cabelas camera and use it full time on the ice. If you are thinking about a camera I say go for it. You will enjoy it for sure.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

i made mine out of a backup camera....cheaper and it works great. 7in color monitor too....just food for thought


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

allwayzfishin said:


> i made mine out of a backup camera....cheaper and it works great. 7in color monitor too....just food for thought


I love it when people come up with great ideas on their own. What did you have to do to water proof the thing?


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

The camera was already waterproof. It has sensors on it to heat the camera and if it's too dark the night vision mode kicks in automatically. The monitor is color too. All mounted on a genz blue box. Has 64ft of cable as well. I love this setup. Some of the guys here have seen it but were sworn to secrecy


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

I have the micro view camera also I cant wait till try it!! Im going to use it for hole hopping its not really for full time use in the shanty. I will drill lots of holes then drop the micro down to see if any fish or structure like weeds are there if not move on to another hole when i fing what im looking for i will set up my stuff there!! I did drop in down in Shenango a couple weeks ago and was suprised i actually could see pretty good so it should work great this ice season. Water clarity is the key!!! Presque Isle it should work awesome!!!!!!!!

icenut(Bill)


----------

